# [WTB]pinion and ring gear of front differential BNR34



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello,

I'm looking for a front pinion and ring final drive gear of a BNR34 differential
Nissan part is 3810000V00 but not available anymore.
Preferably new one or aftermarket ?
Ratio is 3.545 

Best regards


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I have the complete front sump and diff from the original UK R34 GTR press car which suffered an engine failure in less than 1000 miles of use (it looks like new still inside and out)
I dont really want to mess around splitting the ring and pinion out. 
I would sell for 1K or £800 + an r33 sump


----------



## Richard Bell (Jun 29, 2001)

I have a set spare in perfect condition. £500


----------



## Diomedes (Jan 3, 2022)

Richard Bell said:


> I have a set spare in perfect condition. £500


Hey mate, reviving a dead thread, but you wouldnt still happen to have that spare set?


----------



## Diomedes (Jan 3, 2022)

David said:


> I have the complete front sump and diff from the original UK R34 GTR press car which suffered an engine failure in less than 1000 miles of use (it looks like new still inside and out)
> I dont really want to mess around splitting the ring and pinion out.
> I would sell for 1K or £800 + an r33 sump


Hey mate, any chance you still have that sump?


----------



## Richard Bell (Jun 29, 2001)

Diomedes said:


> Hey mate, any chance you still have that sump?


I will have it but would need to double check I have not cut it ready for a sump extension. 

Richard


----------



## Diomedes (Jan 3, 2022)

Richard Bell said:


> I will have it but would need to double check I have not cut it ready for a sump extension.
> 
> Richard


Cheers mate, Let me know how you go


----------

